# Fuente con transformador sin punto medio, con +V y -V



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2011)

Amigos. 
Esta fuente es con un transformador que tiene la salida del secundárioc con dos terminales, o sea es una transformador aislador sin punto medio. Como no tengo a disposición en este momento un transformador con punto medio,y además necesito obtener -V y +V (+-12V), deseo que me digan si el circuito que hice está correcto.
Gracias
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Uhy_lXCk/Fonte_primario_2_polos_com_-VV.html


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 18, 2011)

nandotronica dijo:


> deseo que me digan si el circuito que hice está correcto.


No, te estás mandando un cortocircuito grosso.


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2011)

Gracias! Como puedo hacer entonces con un tranfo sin punto medio?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 18, 2011)

nandotronica dijo:


> Gracias! Como puedo hacer entonces con un tranfo sin punto medio?


Una forma es rectificando media onda (el punto comun de los C es la masa)





Pero no es aconsejada si la corriente es importante. Por ejemplo que le quieras conectar un amplificador.

También, si en el circuito clásico 




no conectás el punto medio, con *algunos* circuitos funciona porque estabilizan esa "masa flotante" en el punto medio.

Además, si tu trafo es de X amperes, doblando la tensión solo vas a poder sacarle *la mitad por rama*.

Todo depende en que vayas a usar esto...


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2011)

Queda complicado. La idea es aplicarlo a un amplificador de audio que usa ambas fuentes.
Creo lo mejor será esperar y comprar uno ó sino ponerle dos fuentes independientes.
El transformador original de este  tiene un secundário para la etapa de potencia y circuitos anexos, más otro secundário que es bajo, siendo que es para alimentar los filamentos del display.
Aquí lo mejor es usar entonces dos fuentes de +V y -V , más un fransformadorcito de 3,5Vac para filamentos del display.
En realidad queria abaratear el costo de la reparación, pero si no da no dá.
Gracias por la disposición.
Te mando un abrazo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 18, 2011)

amm hola amigos, pues este puede ser una opcion:
SALUDOS!!!
PD: Deacuerdo a la corriente que pides sera el que uses (hay 2 en el pdf), igual camiar diodos deacuerdo a la corriente que van a usar


----------



## MARTINCNC (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola Eduardo. En el segundo esquema que subiste hay un par de diodos que están al revés.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2011)

MARTINCNC dijo:


> Hola Eduardo. En el segundo esquema que subiste hay un par de diodos que están al revés.
> Saludos!


Es cierto!!  Ya no se puede pegar links sin revisarlos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Una forma es rectificando media onda (el punto comun de los C es la masa)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No se le llama a esto doblador de onda completa?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No se le llama a esto doblador de onda completa?


Eso lo usas de doblador, o sea tomando masa en -V y +V es tu salida.
Pero si lo usas para fuente partida, con masa en el punto comun de los C, cada rama esta siendo rectificada media onda,
Visualizando el ripple para cada caso queda mas clara la diferencia.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Pero si lo usas para fuente partida, con masa en el punto comun de los C, cada rama esta siendo rectificada media onda,


Totalmente de acuerdo, sin embargo, se aprovechan tanto los ciclos positivos como los negativos. Es lo mismo que hacen el las fuentes de PC cuando trabajan con 110 volts. Igual se entiende la idea.


----------

